
Show HN: Team collaboration on anything on the web – Skarpline - Storbaek
https://skarpline.com/ref/hacker-news/
======
Storbaek
Hi HN,

We built Skarpline after scraping a product we had built. We focused on
solving our own need and the challenges we saw in modern communication and
collaboration.

One of our early users made a pretty good description what makes Skarpline
unique right here [http://bit.ly/1YXzy8L](http://bit.ly/1YXzy8L) (former Slack
user).

And, we’re doing a small announcement with “PRESS RELEASE: We are now a
Unicorn Startup”. [http://bit.ly/1MOgxw8](http://bit.ly/1MOgxw8)

We got featured on Product Hunt a few days ago:
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/skarpline](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/skarpline)

Take the web app for a spin. Happy to answer your questions.

Ask me anything!

